# tranny problem. please help.



## tsukikakushi (Jan 16, 2007)

I've had my Maxima for almost a year, it's at 158000 miles, and it sounds like my transmission's starting to go. It was running fine when I drove it to work, but now it won't go over 20-25 mph with out hitting 4k rpms. When I try giving it more gas, it'll hit 4k, but I won't feel the engine downshift. It has an automatic transmission, and I'm afraid it'll have to be rebuilt, or I'll have to get a new car if it costs too much. I was wondering of anyone could give me any kind of info to see what the problem really is. Any help is apreciated!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

step 1. check the fluid level. add as necessary.
step 2. have the tranny computer checked, as well as the shift solenoids. a tranny shop should be able to do this without too much problem.


----------



## Lrossxxl (Jan 28, 2007)

if you do have to replace it like i just did look to spend between 700 and 1600. i noticed your from upstate ny and i am also and i know a guy that does very good trany work. he just did my trans and more he also built a performence trany for my buddys mustang, send me a e-mail and ill tell you where he's at compared to you .. [email protected]


----------

